# Planning a DIY Audax



## Dan_h (9 Mar 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of planning a DIY Audax. I don't have a GPS so was thinking of doing one the old fashioned way! I get the basics but how would you know where specifically to put the controls. For example there is a garage at the end of my street that I could use as a start and end control by getting a receipt for something.

The bit that is confusing me is the other controls. Say for I wanted to head out towards Oxford. Can I just get a receipt from anywhere in Oxford that I can find on the day or do I need to nominate a particular Garage / Pub / Shop that I will use? If I need to nominate a particular place how do I go about finding such a place in all of the locations that I will visit on a long ride?


----------



## PpPete (9 Mar 2012)

For a big place like Oxford you might want to be more specific, or pick a smaller village in the vicinity, at which any Garage / pub / shop receipt will be acceptable. Trouble is, you then need to research what's going to be open at the time you will be passing. The notes on the old Mesh site were good for that, but it seems to have been largely supplanted by DIYxGPS - which is franly much more convenient.


----------



## tubbycyclist (9 Mar 2012)

Start at the AUK pages at http://www.aukweb.net/diy/traditional/

ATMS, garages and supermarkets are all good, it is usually possible to get a couple of locations with Googe and can be incorporated into refuelling, etc beans on toast in Morrisons etc. You only need them at the "corners" of the route.


----------



## Spartak (9 Mar 2012)

Aim for railway stations, as normally in the local area there will be cafes, cashpoints etc. 
Post offices are also a good place for a 'stamp' on your brevet card.


----------



## Ian H (10 Mar 2012)

Google maps set to 'walking' mode is good for checking distance between controls (but check for footpaths, one-ways, etc.). Make sure the total distance is x00 or above. Describe the controls accurately enough so that your DIY organiser can find them and check distance. The entry form gives you the opportunity to put grid refs etc.


----------



## Banjo (14 Mar 2012)

I have done a few DIYs for the first time this year.
Dont presume even a sizeable village will have anything open . You can use google maps to go into the little man walking about mode and actually see what is there but remember the photographs will be a few years old.

Also need to check the receipts you get,some chain stores only print the address of the head office not the local store and lots of receipts have incorrect time on,I find lots of places dont change the time in winter so will be an hour ahead of GMT in winter.

ATMs Dont all put an address on the receipt but there is a code number on the receipt which can show the position of an ATM by checking against the "find an ATM website" believe it or not . http://www.link.co.uk/ATMLocator/Pages/ATMLocator.aspx
Not ideal as it will involve the organizer in more faff but if thats all you have at least it is possible to locate.


----------

